# continental competition vs sprinter?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Does anyone know the difference, lighter weight? Also about GP4000 tubular, these are not repairable- do you throw it away if you have a flat?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Sprinters are more durable but heavier than Competitions. Competitions have a much better ride. Train on Sprinters, race on Competitions. The Gatorskin Sprinters ride like a gatorskin (garden hose) but are a good option for winter riding on tubulars. Never ridden GP4000 tubulars. 

As far as flats, if you can't put sealant in the tire, then you'll probably end up throwing it away. There are places I've lived where I would ride tubulars, but it gets to be an expensive undertaking when you live in areas with unswept shoulders or lots of broken glass. In Hawaii, I would only ride tubulars on swept crit courses.


----------



## ajxd (Oct 10, 2011)

I've ridden the GP4000 tubs. Great ride, but quite different than the Sprinters. Much smoother, better control and road grip.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sprinters pretty much suck. I don't even like to train on them. I'd rather ride the Competitions.


----------

